# [Help Needed] Buying New PC Configuration



## srch07 (Jan 3, 2011)

I was opting to buy for J.Singh configuration with slight modification

Intel® Core™ i5 2400 Processor @ 9.6K
Intel DH67CL @ 6.5K
Corsair DDR3 1333Mhz 2*4GB @ 4.6k
Sapphire HD6850 TOXIC @ 10.9k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
MoserBear SATA DVD @ 1k
Seasonic s12II Bronze 520w @ 4.2k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k // Dell ST2220L @ 8.5k
Logitech MX518 @ 1.2k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
APC 800VA @ 3.5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 52k

Any Chance of wrapping it under 50k?
Also, if anyone can suggest me a good dealer in Bhubaneshwar (Orissa).

One more thing, Why are people in forum saying to go for LED Monitors instead of LCD. For me 19 inch Monitor is enough, but i want FULL HD and hence, unable to find one at that screen, so, opted for BENQ.

Any changes you guys suggest to above.

Last thing, please suggest the alternative for motherboard and graphics card, with same performance and range, am a bit confused i'll find them in local here.
=======================
Note:- I already Have One Seagate 500GB harddisk from old pc, and 1 each of wifi card and tv tuner... so the PSU shall be able to bearup the load. I may like to add New Card to my Board as SLI, so uggest accordingly. 
=======================
For the template questions here it is,
------------------------------------------------------------
1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: Gaming (System will be on almost 24*7 online)
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: Yup
3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 52k
4. Planning to overclock? 
A: Yes, But can be ignored
5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Windows 7
6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 1 TB
7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: Max Supported by Monitor (1080p)
8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 7
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A: Yes i have but let my local shop do it for now 
10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: Within a week
11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: Yup, won't be looking forward to change anything next 3-4 years.
12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: --------
13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Bhubaneshwar (Orissa), Yes(only if there is much difference in price )


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 3, 2011)

Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.2k
Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ 6.4k
Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 2*2GB @ 2.9k
Sapphire HD6850 TOXIC @ 11.2k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k
Logitech MX518 @ 1.2k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
APC 800VA @ 3.5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 52k

compromise on HDD capacity but not on psu.

also i will highly recommend you to wait for sandy bridge.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 3, 2011)

@ *OP* - Dude I'm from BBSR too!!!Kewl!!one more member from my place.
Hey which shop are you planning to buy all these stuff from in BBSR?
You can get the CPU from either Tanisha e-World or systems world or Ashirbad or even IT Shoppe.But what about MoBo??Rarely any of these shops keep Giga/MSI.You'll only get basic models for AM3 from Ashirbad or Nigama.
Oh & 1 more thing - Sapphire 6850 in BBSR!!I would say forget it!!Order it online.
The same goes for Corsair RAM,PSU & the cabinet.
Have you talked to any dealer yet?


----------



## srch07 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thats surprising,
even my hometown guys keep gigabyte mobo.
BTW wht u meant by CPU man, if they wont hv, Mobo, psu,ram,gc.
Anyways am gng for a quick survey 2day hopefuly n i guess, they won't hv problem to bring stufs if i ask so.
Else i always hv online open.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 3, 2011)

I meant they have the Intel i5 CPU but not Giga n MSI MoBos.They do have Intel MoBos though.Asus seems to be their favorite too.But Asus RMA is being handled by Rashi over here.
In RAM you can find only Zion & A-Data among good ones.I don't trust other brands' RAM.No Corsair,GSkill or even Kingston DDR3 RAM.I bought my 2nd one online.Its Corsair.
In PSU you'll find only generic or el cheapo ones like Zebronics 450W/500W/600W & CM extreme.No Corsair or FSP or Seasonic or Silverstone or Tagan.I bought FSP online.
Oh & don't even get me stated on GPUs.Most of the shops don't keep GPUs which cost more than 10k.A few days back I was inquiring about 5770.Most of the shops didn't have it.Only one guy told me he could get it from me but it'll take a week or 2 & that too it was highly overpriced,8.7k.Thats the scenario here.


----------



## srch07 (Jan 3, 2011)

Weird,
wel i am nt making 2nd thoughts on config.
So, am gonna buy it online or offline 
For cabinet, no strains, but no compromises on performance components.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey do temme which shops you went to & the components available.I only know shops in Saheed Nagar.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 3, 2011)

@ srch07

Hello and welcome to tdf buddy. By the way i am from cuttack(not far from bbsr). For corsair rams and smps, order online or ask some relatives to get them for you if they stay outside in metros.

For cabinet, you can buy *coolermaster* from bbsr. The distributor is *abacus peripherals* , same guys who distribute *zion* rams. Even saphire is not available due to lack of distributors so order that online from smc international.

But i agree with jaskanwar singh and suggest you to wait a bit for the upcoming sandybridge proccesors. They will be much powerfuls than today's i7's and i5's( bloomfields and lynnfields).


----------



## srch07 (Jan 3, 2011)

Well i went to shops near patia.
Only good they said was seagate 1 tb @ 2450.
Their price 4 altec vs2621 is 2600, lamers.
Thanks 4 info vicky, but those processors wil be launched @ 15k i guess n wil take around 1 mnth 2 to lower dwn price. 2 mnths, too lng 4 me.
Btw wht shall i do with this motherboard.
where to get one, also suggest me some eq one.
What bout monitor, posible to get here?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 3, 2011)

@ srch07

 I strongly suggest you to wait for sandybridge to be available in the state. Contact reddington for availability of sandybridge processors. I will PM you their number so don't worry. Their performance is overwhelming and when overclocked , goes out of the roof.

Altec lansing vs2621 is available for 2k in *TARGOUS TECHNOLOGY* . Contact shops near vani vihar university.

Check if the seagate harddisk is version 7200.12 and not 7200.11(these have issues).


----------



## srch07 (Jan 3, 2011)

I read the testing reviews, on some thread here of sandy processors.
Vicky mind pming me a list of few good shops n their location in bbsr, n wht shal ur guess say, hw lng wil it take sandy processors 2 be under 10k here 
Oh ya n monitor,mobo thing too


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 3, 2011)

You went to Patia??Dude you should have gone to Saheed Nagar as mentioned by *vickybat*.The exact location is shops all around Hotel Meghdoot(Hope you know where Meghdoot is).You'll find all the computer hardware shops like Tanisha eWorld, Systems World, Targous, Computer House, S A Infosys, Ashirbad Computers, E-Mart 4 U & many more.
But I doubt you'll get the Giga MoBrder it online dude.
Well how much did the guy(in Patia) ask for the i5 CPU?


----------



## srch07 (Jan 3, 2011)

Chill, I work in infocity, thats the nearest one to hit.
Will check sailashree vihar and vani vihar uni. one's tomorrow or day after.
For i5 - 760 he said 9800.

Looks like in the end am gonna have 60% of stuffs buyed online... lolz

Am gonna wait 4-5 days to see result of sandy bridge.. 

@Vicky 
those raddington ones have changed their number lolz.
I even ringed up for guwhati, ranchi and kolkata ones, either no one picked up or number doesn't exist.
Head Office of Raddington in india is at Chennai (got from intel website), and those idiots has got sick ivrs, i got fed up with there press this and that.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey that i5 price is reasonable,considering the Godforsaken place we live in.Do you want contact numbers of some of the shops in Saheed Nagar?I keep calling 'em up to know the latest prices of HDD,RAM,MoBos ..


----------



## srch07 (Jan 3, 2011)

Sure, why not...
Drop me a pm


----------



## srch07 (Jan 18, 2011)

Bumping the thread, am tired of waiting and according to this
Intel Core i5-2500, Core i5-2400 and Core i5-2300 CPU Review. Page 7 - X-bit labs

There is only slight difference between the two (2500 and 2400).

Kindly suggest to Best, i feel like ordering on sunday now (now most of the things online).


----------



## vickybat (Jan 18, 2011)

Settle for the fastest between the two if you can afford. i5 2500 is a great cpu but if budget constraints, then settle for 2400.


----------



## srch07 (Jan 18, 2011)

Its not budget Constrain.
Problem is, that thing is not available in Indian Market still.. 

Any alternate Configuration you guys wana suggest?
Also, it shall be able to take load of one more 500gb seagate, wi-fi card and tv tuner. 
It will be on 23 hours a day 

My budget is @ 53K, removing the shipping charges


----------



## vickybat (Jan 18, 2011)

Go for a beefier psu then. *Corsair vx550* @ 4.5k or seasonic *s12II Bronze 520w* @ 4.2k is very good.And buy whats available currently, if you are in a hurry.

Will you be downloading a lot? If yes, then go for an atom or zacate based download rig down the line.


----------



## srch07 (Jan 18, 2011)

What is atom and zacate rig? :s


----------



## vickybat (Jan 18, 2011)

^^ You haven't heard about intel atom based barebones? Intel atom is a low performing and low powered processor line that is used in netbooks and nettops. They are available in both single and dualcore avatars.

Zacate is amd's fusion based cpu which has 2 cpu cores and a gpu core fused together in a single die.They have tdp of 18w and are highly recommended for htpc's due to their ability to stream 1080p content effortlessly owing to the 6310 gpu based on a radeon 5450.

Google a bit to know more about them.


----------



## srch07 (Jan 18, 2011)

Man, why you asked me to go for it.
They are less efficient for my sort of work.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 19, 2011)

No no don't get me wrong. Thats a secondary rig i asked you to get. Your primary rig would still be sandybridge. If you will use your primary system for downloading and other stuff, it will suck unecessary power as you will be keeping it on for almost 24/7.

So down the line, a secondary rig based on atom or zacate can be used as a download rig or surfing etc. The primary rig will only be used during work.

Thats what most people from different forums i visited suggest.


----------



## srch07 (Jan 19, 2011)

Ah ok...
Power is not a issue, i dnt have to pay electricity bill here 
Plus my old rig used to run lyk, 71 hours/3 days.
Just asked my friend to get rate of 6850, 6850 toxic n 6870 in bangalore.
Btw these smc n all online shops bargain on online purchase or not, and will it cost a bit less if i get someone to buy from them and than get couriered.
Am also, considering to buy 2, 4GB corsair ram @4.3 k what you say.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 19, 2011)

Yaa 8gb modules will be future proof and ram prices are a lot lower now. So go for maximum. 

Regarding smc, ordering online will cost you same as someone buying from them and get it couriered. And you cannot bargain with online stores.

If you have a friend in bangalore, tell him to go to sp road and do a bit of bargaining in a no. of shops before purchase. 6850 n 6870 will cost a bit less if you purchase from sp road. Just do some serious bargaining.

I will still suggest you to go for a secondary rig in future to save power and longevity of primary system. Not recommended to keep a resource heavy system always on.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 19, 2011)

for mobo look at Gigabyte GA-H67MA-UD2H @ 7.5k or Intel DH67CL @ 6.5k.
change ram to corsair 4GB DDR3 1333mhz @ 2.3k. and 8gb is waste for your purpose. 4gb more than sufficient.


----------



## srch07 (Jan 19, 2011)

Jas, Tell me onething, this turbo boost in SNB, increases basic clock speed right?
So at max it won't be able to use 1600Mhz, But it will Use More than 1333 Mhz, isn't it?

Also, what is with this toxic edition, am unable to find it on any site/shop. I only get 6850 or 6870.

Checked 
Intel® Desktop Board DH67CL and GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1155 - GA-H67MA-UD2H (rev. 1.0)

Seems like Intel one doesn't support crossfire, which i maybe needing in future, and why does these boards support only upto 1333Mhz memory.. :s


----------



## Piyush (Jan 19, 2011)

whats the price of i5 2500?


----------



## srch07 (Jan 20, 2011)

Expected to be @ 10.5k
But it isn't available as of now in india.

Also, How is this Tagan PSU/SMPS, better than Seasonic one or...
*www.theitwares.com/computer-hardware-power-supplies-c-101_34.html?options_values_id=34&options_id=6


==> Anyone can let me know their online shopping experience with deltapage.com... Was thinking to order few of the stuffs there.
For theitwares.com and smcinternational.in , there are lots of good reviews on forum, so those seem nice, will order other stuffs from there.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have ordered a couple of stuffs from theitwares.They offer prompt service & the parcels are well packaged.You can be rest assured that nothing will happen to your package.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 20, 2011)

srch07 said:


> Jas, Tell me onething, this turbo boost in SNB, increases basic clock speed right?
> So at max it won't be able to use 1600Mhz, But it will Use More than 1333 Mhz, isn't it?



as you can see i am not Jassy but still answering on his behalf.

the clock increases, not the FSB (or FSB equivalent) so the frequency of ram stays the same. so will use 1333Mhz. but some manufacturers ship their board with good BIOS that can be tweaked to run the ram at 1600Mhz.



srch07 said:


> Also, what is with this toxic edition, am unable to find it on any site/shop. I only get 6850 or 6870.



maybe Toxic is phased out in favor of the 6series cards.



srch07 said:


> Seems like Intel one doesn't support crossfire, which i maybe needing in future, and why does these boards support only upto 1333Mhz memory.. :s



if its cheapest Intel board, it won't support. also its H67 = no OC = ram will run at default stock speed of 1333Mhz. so theres no support for faster ram. further, its Intel which uses lame BIOS. hardly any tweak.


----------



## srch07 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the update sam..

I ordered
Intel i5 - 2400 @ 9.6K   - Deltapage.com
Intel DH67CL @ 6.5K     - Deltapage.com
Corsair DDR3 (1333Mhz) 2 * 4GB @ 4.6K - Deltapage.com
Saphire HD 6850 @ 10.8K          - theitwares.com
Logitech Mx518  @ 1.2k            - theitwares.com
Corsair 450 VX   @ 3.8K            - theitwares.com

Still gotta order the BenQ G2220HD @ theitwares.com, it is out of stock at the moment.

Delta said, it will take 4-5 days to arrive in bhubaneswar, they would have shipped it today itself.
I made payment to theitwares late, so, they will be shipping it tomorrow, said will be delivered here in 1 day after that.

Hope all goes well 

Thanks everyone for support.

Vicky and ssb, can you help me in finding Dell ST2220L in bhubaneswar...
I mean there must be Dell shop or its retailer in Bhubanesware, right?

If not, will order BenQ one online, after stock comes..


----------



## Piyush (Jan 20, 2011)

are both the brands not available online?


----------



## srch07 (Jan 20, 2011)

Dell ST2220L is out of stock at smc, which is the only shop at the moment to get it listed on site.
BenQ ran out of stock today morning at it wares.

Frankly speaking, i don't wanna waste 600 bucks on shipping of Monitor... lolz


----------



## Piyush (Jan 20, 2011)

did u asked SMC on phone
because it had happen many a times that they have listed a item on their website as "out of stock" but its vice-versa
so its better to call them when u r dealing with SMC


----------



## srch07 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nope, i haven't talked to smc on phone. Listed price of delta and itwares was lesser, so didn't bothered.
But maybe will ask smc later for monitor.
Still 600-700 bucks for monitor shipping..


----------



## Piyush (Jan 20, 2011)

at least try once
u can bargain too if u are a good bargainer
if possible try to ask them about the prices of the rest of the components that u are buying?


----------



## srch07 (Jan 20, 2011)

Am planing to get rest of them offline, from local store.
I mean, Harddisk,UPS,Keyboard,Cabinet n all i can get here only..


----------



## Piyush (Jan 20, 2011)

and what about cpu,mobo,ram....
already ordered?


----------



## srch07 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yup, already ordered them

Check Post Number 33 or click *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...uying-new-pc-configuration-2.html#post1324259


----------



## vickybat (Jan 20, 2011)

@ srch07

Good purchase buddy. Post the pics after you get it. Directly contact dell and order the monitor from them. More info in dell website.


----------



## srch07 (Jan 20, 2011)

Why you worrying about pics, lolz... Drop by my home, when you come to bhubaneswar.
But strictly on Saturday n Sundays 

I think there is no option to order Monitor on Dell's website yaar. Was checking yesterday, and any idea of Shipping cost they gonna put on?


What about Dell Shops in local?


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 21, 2011)

@srch07, why not check for the monitor locally. for Dell's monitor, SMC offers the cheapest rate. i got my monitor for around 2k less than the price displayed at Dell's website, inc of carry charge.

also ITWares will charge around 500 as carry charge for the monitor. so my suggestion, check locally once before going for online buy.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 21, 2011)

@ srch07

Thanks a lot for the invitation buddy. I will drop by sometime definitely.

For dell, try visiting shops near sahid nagar. Nigam computers , targous technology, lalani it mall, sa infosys can arrange dell monitors.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 21, 2011)

srch07, nice purchase buddy. Count me in to drop at your home... strictly on Saturday and Sundays.
Then we can have some really high level tech talk


----------



## srch07 (Jan 21, 2011)

@Vicky n Sam, thanks for the info.
Cilus, Sure buddy. No problem.

Btw, Cilus how is your experience with BenQ G2220HD?
What are the warranty, how is there customer service center n how is it etc.

Smc quoted me 7600 + 200 shipping for BenQ G2220HD, so i may go for it depending on the review of Cilus etc.

Btw is Dell ST2220L better than BenQ G2220HD? I know it is LED over LCD, still how much difference is there.

Oh ya, and call me Abhishek


----------



## vickybat (Jan 21, 2011)

Abhishek, led screens will have a better contrast than their lcd counterparts. Its a general rule and is applicable for all led vs non led panels. The brightest to darkest ratio will be higher in an led panel whether edge lit or array lit.

I suggest you to stick with the dell one. Try some shop hunting in sahid nagar.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 21, 2011)

DELL ST2220L is great screen for games or movies. i am satisfied with it. 
and congrats


----------



## srch07 (Jan 21, 2011)

Jas, i know the service support of Dell and its products, its great.
But i rang up around 25 shops in BBSR today and most of them don't keep any Dell 22" monitors here.
Furthermore, it is out of stock at smc too.

Looks like i'll have to settle for BenQ shipping only. Waiting for Cilus or someone using BenQ monitor's Reply.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 21, 2011)

dude did u call them?
if possible ask them to let u talk to Mr. Gurmeet
he can really help you
trust me


----------



## Jerin (Jan 21, 2011)

^

Always try to buy at the lowest price from your locality.

If you buy online in case something is damaged it will be a tough job to get it replaced .


----------



## Piyush (Jan 21, 2011)

SMC is dependable from my experiences at least
there are n number of forum members satisfied with their services

and ya its our first priority that we should check our locality shops
agreed


----------



## Cilus (Jan 21, 2011)

I have not seen the Dell one but after review from different forum members who own this display and different tech sites, I think Dell one is better than the BenQ one.

But If you want value for money, the BenQ one is one of the best of its category. I have purchased it couple of months ( I think almost 6 months now) ago @ 7.3K + Tax from Kolkata.

Right now the price is within 7K. Don't know why SMC is asking higher price. 
I am pretty satisfied with the display. It is good for both gaming and movies. Watching Blu ray rip on it is really gr8 experience.


----------



## srch07 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Cilus..
Now i think i can go for BenQ with eyes closed 

Yup, i called Mukesh, he gave me his cell number when i mailed him with my infosys id 
He said Dell one is out of stock and won't be there for a while now.

Dell seems unavailable in local shop here too.

BenQ has got service center in BBSR, so i think i can go for it.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 21, 2011)

^^ Try getting some led backlit models from benq.


----------



## srch07 (Jan 22, 2011)

Nah, exceeds my budget, planning to spend not more than 8.6k-8.7k including shipping for monitor..
And i can have air shipping for monitor for 500 bucks


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey sorry *srch*, have been quite busy for the past few days....Hey congrats on the online purchases!!You got a sweet deal on the RAM from deltapage.

And no there aint many shops, infact none, who keep monitors of Dell.I doubt you'll even find BenQ in BBSR.The only brands you gonna find are LG,Samsung,Asus.Its better to order online.But I think buying monitors locally is good 'cause its hassle-free if something happens to the monitor.Just imagine sending the monitor back to the online store you bought from.

Which cabinet are you planning to buy??


----------



## vickybat (Jan 22, 2011)

srch07 said:


> Nah, exceeds my budget, planning to spend not more than 8.6k-8.7k including shipping for monitor..
> And i can have air shipping for monitor for 500 bucks



I think they will fit in your budget just like dell. Give it a try. Actually in cuttack, i happen to know a shop that deals dell monitors.

Its axis computers and is located near samrat cinema(do you know the place?).


----------



## srch07 (Jan 22, 2011)

No Vicky, i don't know the place but maybe you can help me out with it.
Give them a ring and ask if they have the Dell ST2220L or they can arrange it withing 3-4 days and price too.

Also, i wanted to know HDMI or DVI or VGA, which port to use with HD 6850? :s

Its Ok ssb, no problem. Haven't settled on cabinet yet. But i guess any between 1k to 2k shall be ok, only care about good looks, nothing else.
After all am not gonna do boxing with the case lol. Oh yea and cabinet shall be well ventilated. Thats it


----------



## Cilus (Jan 22, 2011)

srch07, You are in Infy buddy! ME too.Your name is Abhishek right? Mine is Suryasis


----------



## srch07 (Jan 22, 2011)

He he he cool 

Am still unable to find silly monitor re, this place really stinks for computer stuffs.

Even i didn't wanted to buy monitor online, for same reasons ssb said.

Any idea Cilus, where to get that Dell ST2220L.

And yeah my name is Abhishek.
Where you live bhubaneswar, itself?


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah!I can't agree anymore with ya on this one.Just imagine - some shops don't even know whats AMD!!!


----------



## srch07 (Jan 22, 2011)

Delta's Products reached today... They said it will take around 5 days to come to BBSR...
I ordered on Friday... quite fast 
It consisted of....
Intel i5 -2400
Intel DH67CL
Corsair DDR 1333Mhz 2 * 4GB.

But i'll have to wait to check the stuffs, as smps in still on the way, coming from theitwares.
Also, gotta order for Monitor, can't do that tomorrow also, eww, sunday closed.
Man, am getting impatient to run it.. 

Btw, packing of delta was great, hoping stuffs will be great as well


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 23, 2011)

^^Hey congrats dude!!Wow!another good online store.I'll keep delta in mind when I wanna buy something next time.Yo how much dija pay for the RAM??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice srch. I want pics and review. 

Can u do a thing. Before plugging in gfx card can u run a few good games like black ops, CIV5 and othes like fifa10, resident evil5 on onboard gfx and mention the settings and resolution u got good game play. I want to compare it with amd hd4250 onboard gfx. Plz.


----------



## srch07 (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh sure,
First let me finish my Monitor purchase, either way i keep on opening my cpu case every now and than, i can remove GPU and check Integrated Graphics later also. 
Today is sunday, so, i can't make order online.
You have no idea, how much impatient am geting to run my system 

Oh btw, i shall use HDMI port or vga or DYI, i guess both BenQ G2220HD and Dell ST2220L have HDMI ports right?
and Also, 6850 got HDMI port too.
How much does HDMI cable costs?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 23, 2011)

hdmi cable costs 150 or so AFAIK. BTW i am running on VGA.will soon get HDMI or DVI. 

anyways thanks. just turn off turbo. your integrated gfx clock is 850mhz. downgrgde to 800. i want clock to clock based comparison. remember to turn off turbo.


----------



## srch07 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey this APC 600vA supports 22" lcd monitor pc with only 5 min backup supply?

What if i go for some local one with like 1KvA UPS, will it give more backup time??

Never Mind..!!
I buyed Intex 1KvA UPS.

And Cabinet as Cooler Master USP 100


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 24, 2011)

may give more backup time initially but as soon as warranty over, the battery or UPS or both will die. this is the usual scenario.


----------



## ckarthik17 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hope this link helps

C.Karthik's Blog: Best PC configuration


----------

